# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software) شروحات :  طريقة إلغاء الروت من جهاز HTC One X

## mohamed73

*طريقة إلغاء الروت من جهاز HTC One X* 
إذا قمت بعمل روت لجهازك الذي يحتوي على روم رسمي (وليس روم معدل) وأردت في أي وقت إلغاء الروت يمكنك اتباع الخطوات التالية:   *متطلبات قبل إلغاء الروت:* 
- يجب أن يكون برنامج HTC Sync مثبتاً في الكمبيوتر لتعريف الجهاز بالكمبيوتر عن طريق USB 
- يجب التأكد من تفعيل خيار "تصحيح USB" أو بالإنجليزي  USB Debugging  الموجود ضمن الإعدادات Settings ثم خيارات مطور البرنامج Developer Options 
- يجب أن تكون ملفات أوامر Fastboot موجودة على الكمبيوتر 
- تحميل الريكفري الرسمي للإصدار 1.28 من هنا:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
ثم وضع الملف endeavoru_recovery_signed_1.28.img في نفس المجلد مع الأمر fastboot   *خطوات العمل:* 
- تحميل مستعرض ملفات مثل تطبيق ES File Explorer من سوق Play من جهازك مباشرة أو من الرابط التالي:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- بعد تثبيت التطبيق على جهازك شغل التطبيق وافتح الإعدادات Settings بعد الضغط على القائمة (النقاط الثلاث بالأسفل) 
- تأكد من وضع إشارة على كل من الخيار Root Explorer والخيار Mount File System 
- الآن اضغط زر العودة للخروج من الإعدادات واضغط Favorites (النجمة الزرقاء بالأعلى) 
- اضغط على علامة الشرطة المائلة / ثم انتقل إلى المجلد /system/ ومنه إلى  المجلد bin/ وابحث عن ملف باسم su وإن وجدته احذف الملف بالضغط المستمر  عليه ثم Delete 
- الآن انتقل إلى المجلد /system/ ومنه إلى المجلد xbin/ وابحث أيضاً عن ملف باسم su وإن وجدته احذفه 
- الآن انتقل إلى المجلد /system/ ومنه إلى المجلد app/ وابحث عن ملف باسم Superuser.apk وإن وجدته احذفه 
- بعد ذلك أطفئ الجهاز وادخل إلى البوت لودر بالضغط على مفتاح خفض الصوت مع  مفتاح التشغيل لمدة 10 ثوان تقريباً وادخل إلى الوضع FASTBOOT 
- وصل الجهاز بالكمبيوتر عن طريق USB 
- افتح نافذة الأوامر التي تحتوي على الأمر fastboot 
- أدخل الأمر التالي:   

```
fastboot flash recovery endeavoru_recovery_signed_1.28.img
```

بذلك نكون قد انتهينا وتم إلغاء الروت من الجهاز بالكامل. 
طريقة عمل الروت مشروحة هنا:  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## انور

ـشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكراااا    الف الف  شــــــــكر

----------


## khalifa

tankeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees

----------


## lord__khaled

tnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## raul4929

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## khalid3039

مشكور اخي 
 وجزاك الله خير

----------


## douib

شكرا وبارك الله فيك

----------


## volio

great site

----------


## akramnasr

tslm elayady

----------

